# Sunday's Show and Tell... 7/10/22



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hope everyone's summer is going as planned.
Drove from Va. to Alabama then the gulf coast of Florida and then the east coast of Florida. Then back to Va. Gas prices paid ranged from $5.00 - $4.29 /gal. Miles per gallon was about 21/gal. Not great but, it explains why there were no new bike finds. However, I did find this cork pop riffle.




So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 10, 2022)

picked up a Hawiatha Scooter


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2022)

Town flea market yesterday, managed to pic up a few little things.

First is the Works Progress Administration first aid kit that is going to be attached to the rack on my ‘24 Schwinn and house the tool kit I ride with.

I also found a Snap On adjustable wrench for cheap cheap.

And I’d been looking for some coins from the same year as my rider.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 10, 2022)

Just a couple things from last week...

SE Seat





Cell phone/stash bag for top tube...





& this cool Fat Tire sign at the Flea Market last weekend...





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## tech549 (Jul 10, 2022)

was able to grab this westfield streamline ,thanks in part to caber mr. @lgrinnings  thanks lester!!


----------



## Sven (Jul 10, 2022)

eBay purchase is this 1971 Aurora Prehistoric Scenes model kit.



From the Southside 100 Mile Yard Sale last weekend. 
A Hanson ( no relation that I am aware of) scale. 



Various Lesney Matchbox trucks



The only bicye item,  is this $2 / 27 inch innertube.


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2022)

King of the Wild Frontier !!.....................


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2022)

Shoot the nose and the hat flies about 8 feet in the air..............


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2022)

Indian walking cane,Coyote head and foot with some trinkets,,,,,,


----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2022)

I've been absent for a few months, but I'm back! Just got this 1960 Schwinn Continental yesterday with the Simplex_ "suicide"_ shifter  from the original owner. As found condition. I'll do my usual story and barrage of photos a little later. Decals look unreal!


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 10, 2022)

Found a few things this week .


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 10, 2022)

Still picking in Connecticut! I turned 40 yesterday and my parents surprised me with this 1959 McDonough Buckboard!! I also hit up a bunch more antique stores. More pics of the smalls when I get back to Texas.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 10, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> Still picking in Connecticut! I turned 40 yesterday and my parents surprised me with this 1959 McDonough Buckboard!! I also hit up a bunch more antique stores. More pics of the smalls when I get back to Texas.
> 
> View attachment 1659658



Nice...  Happy birthday!  That should help you get off the top of the hill!


----------



## kccomet (Jul 10, 2022)

yesterday's road trip, crusty cool


----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2022)

Saddle is in amazing condition for being over 60 years old.  😛


----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Nice...  Happy birthday!  That should help you get off the top of the hill!




Lol, yes! 70 years old and still acting like a little kid!! 🤣


----------



## dasberger (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, I've got boxes of parts piling up for projects I haven't gotten around to unpacking but I was lucky enough to pick up a bike this week.  It's been a while since I've found one in the wild!  

'56 BFG badged Red Phantom  dubbed "El Rojo" all original down to the BFG Silvertown tubes with the exception of light cover which is a 50's phantom replacement... 













Amazingly still holding air after 2 days!





It's been cleaning up nicely and hope to have it rolling this week!


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 10, 2022)

Continuing the 1 speed project, I made the rear wheel for it the other day. Turned out good. I spent a hour revitalizing an NOS rim that had oxidation pitting in my utility sink, 400, then 600 then buffing wheel. I have a matching rim, so when I get a hub I can make the front wheel. Still trying to figure out the correct BB spacing. I found an old Baylis and Wiley spindle that may work, turns out the BB cup must have a certain thickness for the locking to be right. Searching for a crank.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2022)

tech549 said:


> was able to grab this westfield streamline ,thanks in part to caber mr. @lgrinnings  thanks lester!!
> 
> View attachment 1659598
> 
> View attachment 1659599



I'm glad you grabbed this. I was thinking about it.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> I'm glad you grabbed this. I was thinking about it.



any loose tanks hanging around ed?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 10, 2022)

Got this kool vw and bmx goodie bag from @Lonestar thanks man! And some of the die cast scores i picked up in the past couple weeks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

A couple of sweet azz Indian Tshirts-thanks Ray!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 10, 2022)

Today being my birthday I thought I would show my new panel on my 41 Cycletruck.


----------



## Astroyama (Jul 10, 2022)

On sunny Sunday, I present to you My 2013 Pacific bicycle as Folk Art. Whereas recently, it has become legitimately lit with a very high degree of lumens emitting from the headlight, taillight, handlebar end, and cantilever segment as components.

Sorry about the out-of-order pictorial slide show.

Art Saves Lives~


----------



## Nashman (Jul 10, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Today being my birthday I thought I would show my new panel on my 41 Cycletruck.
> View attachment 1659710  Nice picture!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 10, 2022)

I've been decorating my new garage extension ( built last Fall/finished interior walls this Spring) got the street traffic lights wired up and hung, put some string led's  around my original Canadian Coke button ( eventually will be red neon in behind) my neon pal said was "lame"( used to part own a neon shop/so what can you expect?) and bought a late 40's Gilbarto ( heavy on the patina which I dig) gas pump from Caber @oldy57 . I've bought a correct Gilbarto pump handle off Ebay, and plan on running at least one interior light up bulb soon.  *If I read the numbers right, gas was .35 a gallon when this pump was last in service!!*

I bought some posters ( Beatles and surf), and some repro tin signs/more coming ( original signs inside man cave basement/repops are acceptable in garage I've decided) for the walls. It's a work in progress.

I also got ( Ebay) a really nice all original  Ichiko Japan '61 Plymouth Police car from Holland to match my boxed all original ( also from Holland) Ambulance. Do any of you older folks ( my vintage) remember " Car 54 where are you" TV show in the early 1960's ( Fred Gwynne later to be Herman Munster) comedy.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2022)

Picked this up some time ago but it finally made it home yesterday.  It looks like it was originally red TOC tandem that somebody did a refresh on in the late 40s.  The tires have to be from the refresh because that have matching paint on them.  It's a pretty cool mismatch Toc/mid century bike.


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I've been decorating my new garage extension ( built last Fall/finished interior walls this Spring) got the street traffic lights wired up and hung, put some string led's  around my original Canadian Coke button ( eventually will be red neon in behind) my neon pal said was "lame"( used to part own a neon shop/so what can you expect?) and bought a late 40's Gilbarto ( heavy on the patina which I dig) gas pump from Caber @oldy57 . I've bought a correct Gilbarto pump handle off Ebay, and plan on running at least one interior light up bulb soon.  *If I read the numbers right, gas was .35 a gallon when this pump was last in service!!*
> 
> I bought some posters ( Beatles and surf), and some repro tin signs/more coming ( original signs inside man cave basement/repops are acceptable in garage I've decided) for the walls. It's a work in progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 10, 2022)

I had a coral and white 61 Fury with see through square plastic steering wheel with gold sparkles in it .


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2022)

HARPO said:


> I've been absent for a few months, but I'm back! Just got this 1960 Schwinn Continental yesterday with the Simplex_ "suicide"_ shifter  from the original owner. As found condition. I'll do my usual story and barrage of photos a little later. Decals look unreal!
> 
> View attachment 1659622
> 
> ...



Nice come back to The CABE bike. Looks unused.


----------



## rickyd (Jul 10, 2022)

kccomet said:


> yesterday's road trip, crusty cool
> 
> View attachment 1659659
> 
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickyd (Jul 10, 2022)

Number 4 of the new addiction


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 10, 2022)

New pup.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 10, 2022)

Picked up some cool Sports Stuff :
Early Mickey Mantle glove and a stack of 1940s -50s sport magazines …


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 10, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1659683
> 
> View attachment 1659684
> 
> ...



Been to jbugs many times!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2022)

not a bad week over here, picked up a gruen day-nite, some old photos, vintage mexico leather key keeper, some old stirrups, cups for the cantina, and headset bearings for the colson


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 10, 2022)

Some eBay scores(Masks and puzzles,I paid 1/2 of retail on these! 😎 ) but the big early jointed skeleton was a flea market find..$3!! that and this SWEET early photo!
And ANOTHER blue/white prewar 1940 ? Western Flyer,,almost IDENTICAL (41) to the one from a few weeks ago..


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 10, 2022)

My weeks purchases


----------



## Hastings (Jul 10, 2022)

Found a beautiful Lady Gainesboro Charles William Stores New York. Unloaded it late yesterday haven’t had time to look into it.  Photos from sellers add.. Decent pictures by the way. He had two other great mens bikes but the grandfather “actually rode those ones back in the day” so they are going on his wall..where they belong!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 10, 2022)

.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2022)

Got this photo from the bay


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 10, 2022)

Astroyama said:


> On sunny Sunday, I present to you My 2013 Pacific bicycle as Folk Art. Whereas recently, it has become legitimately lit with a very high degree of lumens emitting from the headlight, taillight, handlebar end, and cantilever segment as components.
> 
> Sorry about the out-of-order pictorial slide show.
> 
> ...



   Chick full of  '*Screweminiluminins'*


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 10, 2022)

No bikes this week but as a child of the 1970s, this find made me smile pretty dang big.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 10, 2022)

I’ll be starting a thread on this one soon.  A good friend of mine finally blessed me with the opportunity to rebuild and save this RARE beast!  Im beyond excited to bring it back to life.  One year only, 39 Firestone Flying Ace.  Needs some structural repair and a little welding but there are very few of these around!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 10, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> My weeks purchases




the green stingray for sale or the white polo ?


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 10, 2022)

nick tures said:


> the green stingray for sale or the white polo ?



Green stingray is a 1970 $275. White polo is sold


----------



## nick tures (Jul 11, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> Green stingray is a 1970 $275. White polo is sold



can you send a few more pictures of the green stingray ?


----------

